# E/M code for Assisted Living Place



## sam_son 

Hello All,

    One of our Doctor goes to an assisted living place and see patients there. There is a room there that is like a doctor office and that has a waiting room.  He does not going to  the patient's individual apartments.   
I am confusing with the below options.
 1. Does this get coded as a regular office visit.
 2. Does it get coded as Domiciliary Rest Home Custodial service.  

Also which Place of Service should be used.
- Office visit with 11 or 13 or 14 
- Domiciliary Rest Home Custodial service with POS 13 or 14 or 33.

All your answers are appriciated.


----------



## Pam Brooks

It doesn't matter if he's seeing the patient in the bathroom at the assisted living facility....that's the place of service.  Use POS code 33...custodial care.  Make sure that this is a true assisted living facility...with no medical component. Otherwise, your patient is in a nursing facility.  

Use codes from the 99324-99327 section of E&M for assisted living facility services provided by a physician.


----------



## sam_son 

Thanks for your reply,

My Doctor provides medical care to the patients, like prescribing medicines in office like room in the assisted living place. 

Regards


----------



## Pam Brooks

That's not what I meant.  Does the facility provide medical care?  That's one thing that detemines the difference between nursing facility and assisted living facility. 

Don't get the two confused, because you'll bill in error to Medicare.  A fate worse than death!  

Have a good weekend.


----------



## WMIMS

*Audit Tool*

Does anyone know of an audit tool for ALF EM codes?


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC

Assisted Living Centers: Will Medicare pay if they have no NPI number?


----------

